# DanishDevil's PC Upgrade



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm just gonna start off by posting what I kind of have in mind.  The majority of this mod will take place next week, so be patient kids!

Here are the parts that will be in the final build:

Main components:
Enermax Liberty 620W Modular
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @ at least 3.2GHz
MSI K9A Platinum 580X Crossfire Motherboard
4GB Geil Esoteria and Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2-800 4-4-4-12ish
HIS 3870 IceQ3
Western Digital 74GB Raptor 10,000RPM SATA-150
Seagate 7200.11 750GB SATA-300
SB X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion Pro Series
Visiontek ATi TV Wonder 650 Combo PCI-Express TV Tuner
Case, Cooling, and Modding:
Gigabyte 3D Mars Black Case
Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooler
Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II Northbridge Cooler
4 120mm AC Ryan Blackfire 4 Fans (Blue fan, Orange housing)
2 80mm slim HDD Cooling Fans (probably no color here, unfortunately)
2 15in UV Cathodes
All power and fan cables will be sleeved with UV Orange Techflex
All data cables will be UV Blue
PSU fan will be replaced by an AC Ryan Blackfire 4 as well
Case interior will be painted black

Pictures of the hardware coming Friday night!


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool I guess? not sure if sleeping next to a lit up Lego is my thing 

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Christine? ... I don't even...

And I want the ability to turn ALL of the lights off.  I eventually am going to get my hands on one of those Vantec Fan and Light Controllers (3.5") for all my fans.  That's the main reason I'm using ACRyan fans.  They have separate leads for the LEDs and the fan power.  That way, I wire my fans to 2 of the 3 fan controller knobs, the LEDs to the other, and my cathodes to the 4th knob.  With two twists, system blackout :cheers:


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out the seperate leds for the lights on the fans. There are always people asking how to seperate the LEDs from the fan and it would be so much easier if they were seperate to begin with.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Absolutely.  They're pretty pricey at around $15 each, but if you aren't super solder-confident, they're great.  I'll be sure to show how they work...with pictures very soon!


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

oh Sorry, some guy insulted your rig and his post were deleted by him or a mod it looks like im talking to my self 

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 29, 2008)

Aw you shouldn't have deleted the posts christine, that was good for a nice laugh. 

Anyway that looks good, lookin foward to seein the light job.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> oh Sorry, some guy insulted your rig and his post were deleted by him or a mod it looks like im talking to my self
> 
> - Christine



lol, I was reading and I thought for a moment you'd lost it completely.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry guys, this mod's gonna be on hold until I sell some stuff.  If you'd like to help the cause, check out my [FS] thread in the sig!


----------

